# Caution! Human behind the badge



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

When the brave men and women who raise their hand and take the oath as a police officer, firefighter, EMT, or corrections officer, it is the result of hours of grueling training, many more hours in a classroom, and qualifying with their appropriate tools of the trade. Then, they are given the badge. It is a symbol of authority to execute their job to serve and protect, to uphold the law. But behind the badge is a human being. Not Robo-Cop, but a real person with emotions, feelings, likes, dislikes, families, and all the warts and blemishes every human possesses. Their stresses, struggles, and personal pain can sometimes color decisions or actions. Like anyone, spousal arguments, financial strain, and issues with family or the job can become overwhelming. Many work additional jobs to make ends meet, adding yet another layer of strain.
Unlike Dirty Harry, they do not shoot a criminal while eating a hot dog and then sip a drink. That is Hollywood. Despite those portrayals, behind every badge is a vulnerable human. Yet, to be effective, they must strive to set aside the circumstances of the day and approach the job in a compassionate, impartial way, all the while, maintaining a professional distance and decorum.

Law Enforcement Today | Blog | CAUTION! HUMAN BEHIND THE BADGE


----------

